# Did you worry about what people would think when you divorced?



## hehasmyheart (Mar 11, 2010)

Was anyone shocked? Did you lose contact with in-laws or still talk?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I haven't talked to my in-laws since I separated a year ago. I have no hard feelings towards them, and they (as far as I know) have none towards me. But none of us have made any moves to break the ice.

My STBXW however, has taken our kids down to see my parents, and stayed overnight at their place since our separation. I'm all for this, and am fine with them maintaining a relationship.

But this is pretty much the same as our relationships before the separation, too. My mom would phone my STBXW as often as she'd phone me, and my in-laws and I would never talk unless we all got together for some reason.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Part of my therapy was to appropriately stop caring what other people thought about the decisions I make for myself that I know are well-founded and necessary. 

I don't even try to explain to my in-laws now. 
They are not good communicators in the first place, so conversation was usually limited and role-based. 
If we had children together it might be a bit different, but that's not the case.


----------

